# Problem Loading Widget



## hearliam (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi everyone, just installed the alpha 3 android without any issues, but when I rebooted, on the home screen there is a message saying "problem loading widget" is this something I should be worried about and if so how do I fix it. thanks in advance. Thanks again to the CyanogenMod team great job.


----------



## cwbarrick1 (Nov 3, 2011)

I get that from time to time and not a huge concern. Typically I get this from a cache wipe. The next reboot seems to clear it up. Make sure initial reboot is allowed to build some background cache info as this helps speed in future. If still having issues on second reboot there might be an issue such as incompatible or bug found. What widget is causing issues? Good luck.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## cntrlaltdel (Oct 19, 2011)

I also get this error message for the Google search widget, after installing alpha 3. A lot of weird behavior after this update. Can create a new Google search widget but the "problem loading widget" message remains


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

cntrlaltdel said:


> I also get this error message for the Google search widget, after installing alpha 3. A lot of weird behavior after this update. Can create a new Google search widget but the "problem loading widget" message remains


Simply long press and drag the "problem loading" previous widget instance from the home screen to the trash can and release it to get rid of it.


----------



## hearliam (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys, not sure what widget it was, I tapped the screen a few times and it dissapeared, and some message popped up saying edit or remove and then it just dissapeared all on its own, maybe it just needs time to settle down a bit, apart from that all good, thanks again.


----------



## cntrlaltdel (Oct 19, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Simply long press and drag the "problem loading" previous widget instance from the home screen to the trash can and release it to get rid of it.


That seems to have done it. Thanks alot. I guess I should have thought of that. Thanks again


----------

